

Sexual or not sexual in accordance to Internet sensitivity? - cbarton
http://qph.cf.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-f6382b054db471d375a9f9bbf7ce03fb

======
sp332
The forking joke wasn't sexual. <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5398681>
_My friends and I had decided forking someone's repo is a new form of flattery
(the highest form being implementation) and we were excited about one of the
presenters projects; a friend said "I would fork that guys repo" The sexual
context was applied by Adria, and not us._

~~~
cbarton
'tis the whole point: Is the situation deserving of the cost? All parties have
lost their jobs. Her point in showing them to the world is to stop this sort
of stuff in the industry so that women can be thought of in a better light. If
anything this situation hinders that advancement because a) I can't tell jokes
to my buddies anymore (guess I'll be safe in the bathrooms), and b) she was
released from her position for doing it in the first place (seems circular to
me).

------
dekken_
In your endo?

I haven't seen this joke once today, so I'm doing it.

Hate me if you wish - I know you will.

